# Kia Sportage Offroading pics



## glxwgn (Dec 19, 2000)




----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Who makes stuff for them?
I sold them new...in 1998!


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MRVW01)*

I usually bash on Kias pretty hard, but Sportages are pretty damn tough. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MRVW01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRVW01* »_Who makes stuff for them?
I sold them new...in 1998!









there probably like the Subaru nuts who lift and wheel there old GL's and brats... you have to build it yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I could be wrong though.


----------



## stomp.13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (roccostud)*

The silver is a body lift. Kind of easy to do yourself. Boondock offroad (or something like that) is/was working on lifts for kias.


----------



## glxwgn (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MRVW01)*

http://www.upyourkia.com/


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (glxwgn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Kia Sportage Offroading pics (glxwgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glxwgn* »_









well. ok.


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

This is the only one I've seen that I like. I just don't dig lifting IFS stuff. Now, when you cut that stuff out and put a proper axle in the front and rear, you get this, and this kicks ass. 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/341410/2


----------



## glxwgn (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (Trike Kid)*

Awesome is that your truck?
What was involved and how much $$$?


















































































_Modified by glxwgn at 8:52 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

That silver one is nasty, wow...


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

I wheel a Toyota, that's just one I've known of because the guy is a member on Pirate 4x4
http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum...t=kia


----------



## sulli70 (May 13, 2006)

I'd like to know how these guys make enough torque to turn those wheels. Correct me if I'm wrong (I may be) but I didn't think sportages have hi and low ranges. do they?


----------



## wrigh003 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (glxwgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glxwgn* »_









Dig the plumbing parts bin snorkel.


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wrigh003)*

Chad did you put them up to this?


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sulli70* »_I'd like to know how these guys make enough torque to turn those wheels. Correct me if I'm wrong (I may be) but I didn't think sportages have hi and low ranges. do they?


Yes. They do.


----------

